# 5D III Raw vs Jpeg



## johnmalloy (Feb 22, 2013)

I almost always shoot RAW, but since I got my 5DIII it is much easier to set white balance and exposure in camera, especially with LCD screen.  Does anyone shoot JPEG with 5D III to save on space. I would not do this for something like a wedding, but for more casual shooting, where there is time is set things up would be where I would try JPEG.  Any thoughts... ?


----------



## dbvirago (Feb 22, 2013)

Because of the two cards, I shot RAW to one and JPEG to the other when I first got it, thinking anything that I nailed in camera would be ready, but the extra storage and workflow just didn't work for me. I don't think I would just shoot JPEG unless it were snapshots or I'm handing the camera to someone else. At the current cost of cards and storage, saving space just isn't a criteria.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 22, 2013)

I use a 5DmkII and if I'm wanting to save space/memory for 'causal' photos, I just use one of the smaller RAW settings.  Well, sometimes I use JPEG, that's only when I'm shooting tethered and only need to show the photos immediately on a screen.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't have a 5d3 yet but have read many reviews. DPReview gave the camera a solid rating but commented that its jpeg processor didn't do a fantastic job and jpegs were slightly soft even at ISO 100 where noise reduction is minimal. It may be just in lab conditions but it may be better to experiment first with non critical photograps. The link below is the conclusion of the review

Canon EOS 5D Mark III Review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Aerin328 (Feb 22, 2013)

In response to the above, I shoot with a 5DMIII direct to .jpg for casual family shots and find that the results are very sharp.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 22, 2013)

Aerin328 said:


> In response to the above, I shoot with a 5DMIII direct to .jpg for casual family shots and find that the results are very sharp.



Do you have in-camera sharpening turned up?


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 23, 2013)

I've been shooting RAW ever since "it discovered me (or was it the other way around?)" a bit more than a year ago. First on my 60D, and now on the 5D3. As I shoot RAW+LJPG, it sucks up memory space quickly! (35-40+ mb/shot). My thinking has been shooting both provides a backup, in case of problems, and a possible editing shortcut if I need/want to.

I've adapted my workflow to make a 'first pass' using the JPGs only to dump the instant losers...under exposed, blurred, etc. I delete both the JPG and CR2 file for the losers on my computer. Note..I don't clear the memory cards until ALL my processing is done...just in case I deleted the only shot of something important.

As for setting WB in the camera, using a grey card works well. The problem is that in my shooting events at church, I may be in multiple rooms each with different lighting. Some areas are flourescent lit, some incandescent, and a few I haven't figured out yet. Needless to say, WB under flourescent lighting is a complete nightmare (no flash, my preference). Even looking at multiple RAW exposures in LR4 taken of the same group of people 1-2 seconds apart shows radical WB shifts. I've even tried AWB under floursescents, without success.

But, as mentioned above, for 'casual' shots, generally for my own purposes, I switch to LJPG only, to save space and time. Most of the time, SOOC is good enough, but sometimes a little Photoshop doesn't hurt.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 24, 2013)

I shoot jpegs with my Mklll  not to save space, but because it's what I like to shoot.  Even with jpegs they are huge files and a lot can be done with them.


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 24, 2013)

I shoot with a 5D III (and a 5D II which I still have).  I almost never use JPEG.  Even when I owned a Rebel I shot everything in RAW.  

Hard drives and memory cards are CHEAP (especially if you can afford a 5D III).  I never worry about the space.


----------



## dmunsie (Feb 25, 2013)

Once you have a proper work flow and have a clear grasp of post editing tools, .raw is the way to go.  Until then .jpg is fine.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 25, 2013)

just buy a big card and shoot raw+jpg ??


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 25, 2013)

bigal1000 said:


> just buy a big card and shoot raw+jpg ??



As an amateur, I have no problem shooting with 16gb 90/95 mb/sec cards in both slots.  Shooting RAW+LJPG, I get 400-425 shots per card.  More than sufficient space for a single event.  

Pros, on the other hand, can't have an entire shoot 'lost' if a card suddenly decides to go bad.  For that reason, a number of smaller cards are used instead, to ensure that 'not all is lost'.  The key, of course, is using high quality memory cards to minimize the likelihood of anything being lost.  

As far as storing the cards while out on a shoot or on a trip, I've chosen a brightly colored waterproof card carrying case that would be hard to lose and easy to find.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 25, 2013)

johnmalloy said:


> I almost always shoot RAW, but since I got my 5DIII it is much easier to set white balance and exposure in camera, especially with LCD screen.  Does anyone shoot JPEG with 5D III to save on space. I would not do this for something like a wedding, but for more casual shooting, where there is time is set things up would be where I would try JPEG.  Any thoughts... ?



It is crazy you ask this question because I always shoot raw, but lately I have been shooting jpeg on the Mark III, because the amount of PP I have to do is minimum. (Disclaimer-for weddings I ALWAYS shoot raw!!!) The way the Mark III processes color and WB in JPEG is really amazing compared to the Mark II. I am really happy spending less time in front of my computer for less serious work. I am just very careful to nail my exposures in camera before it leaves my CF card.


----------



## johnmalloy (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies.  I will mostly continue to shoot RAW or sRAW with the 5dIII.  I have a few 2TB external HD's to back up to which makes it easier to archive.  I may still shoot some in jpeg occasionally, if I am somewhere where I can really get close with exposure and white balance, such as sports or more casual shooting.  I will say on another note the more I use the this camera, I realize how amazing it is.


----------



## GoldenBokeh (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm shooting a 5D mark 3 for the past year and a half and I never shoot Jpeg although I know where you're coming from with the WB on it- it's really great. on the other hand- I always prefer to have a workflow of raw - lightroom - see all the images and go for a certain look and then export to whatever I need ( HI-RES Jpeg , Jpeg for web/ Facebook , TIFF). I really can't think about going back to working on Jpeg after doing RAW - the options are so much better, it's simply a better tool and the workflow is the same once you get used to it.


----------



## FstopRocker (Mar 24, 2013)

Mostly, I shoot Jpeg. Most of the time, for what I'm shooting, not having to process it later is just easier for me. I'm so impressed with the 5d mark iii processor, that in most cases, it nails it. However, It depends on what I'm shooting. If it's one of those one time situations, (News events, paid gigs etc) I'll go both Jpeg and RAW. It's nice to have that instant file, with the RAW to really Polish up later. But for casual shooting for whatever reason, if there's no pressure, the 5d 3 does a fine job.

Good Questions Mate. I've enjoyed reading everyone's take on this.


----------



## rnagoda (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah - I also shoot only in RAW, but I will say that the jpegs produced by the MkIII are pretty great and - yeah - if you are looking to avoid some post-processing time for casual shooting, it's not a terrible option at all. For me, the post-processing is half the fun so it's a bit of a different question. You're right, though, the camera is amazing. I picked up my MkIII the same day as a friend on a tighter budget picked up a MkII and I was worried about the differences not justifying the extra $$$ - well, it didn't take long for those worries to be washed away completely. The MkII is a great camera, but the MkIII is something special.


----------



## lucadiana (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, I'm probably gonna get bashed for this  but if I had to buy a camera to shoot JPEG instead of RAW I'd go for a P&S or possibly a T(x)i, nothing more expensive than that. Certainly not a 5D Mark III.


----------

